# فلا بدعة حكمته وهما لهم



## makala

سلام يا إخواني,

هل تستطيعون أن تفسروا لي العبارة "فلا بدعة حكمته وهما لهم" في هذا السياق؟

وقد عرف من هذا الجواب عن قولهم أي حكمة في خلق الناس مريدة للخير والشر وهلا خلقت مريدة للخير وحده, وكيف اقتضت الحكمة تمكينها من الشر مع القدرة على منها منه. وأي حكمة في إعطائها قوة وأسبابا يعلم المعطي أنها لا يفعل بها إلا الشر وحده. ومعلوم أن من يفعل لحكمة لا يفعل ذلك. وأنا من يفعل لحكمة إذا رأى عبيده يقتل بعضهم بعضا ويفسد بعضهم بعضا, وهو قادر على منعهم فلا بدعة حكمته وهما لهم بحيث يتركهم كذلك.

المصدر
شفاء العليل لابن القيم الجوزية


----------



## Abbe

أعتقد أنه يوجد أخطاء في النص

فلا بدع حِكمته وَهماً لهم بحيث يتركهم كذلك
أي إنهم لا يرون حكمة في أمر يكون على ما وصف​


----------

